# Bayou Marcus



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

Has anyone fished bayou marcus lately and if so how was it? any good?


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I fish it all the time, one of my favs... hammerin right now..


----------

